

Animated Atari Logo - pajju
http://cssdeck.com/labs/animated-atari-logo

======
vonkow
If anyone's looking for a good front-end dev/designer, they should totally
hire the guy that made this when he gets back from backpacking in China /
Southeast Asia. I've worked with him before and he knows his stuff.

